# Margarita Anyone?



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an 8 lb ice cube in my kitchen sink. How big of a margarita do you suppose that would make? :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just the right size


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: A woman after my own heart! :thumbup:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey, the babies you sold to lauraanimal1 are adorable....love the color of the buckling...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you! I was really hoping he was a doeling, but no such luck and I couldn't stand the thought of him going for slaughter.  I guess next time I ask for 2 doelings out of Calypso, I'll have to include color preferences as well. :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If I could get there, I'd share that margarita with ya! But....1st I'd ask exactly WHERE the ice came from. If it's from the goat bucket, I'll pass, but thanks anyway. LOL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Smart lady! :lol: Yes, that is exactly where it came from! All of the water buckets in the kidding pens froze solid last night and I didn't want to risk breaking them, so I brought them in to thaw.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...I had a feeling it was not so clean ice


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey enough tequila and triple sec in it and you would never know the difference.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree it would kill all the bacteria....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Darlaj said:


> I agree it would kill all the bacteria....


It's the floaties that would get me. Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...eewwww guys! LOL :lol:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I will take a pitcher with chips and salsa


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yummy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Last time I had margaritas I woke up with a killer headache.....light weight here lol.....I swore I would never drink another. Now after reading this I for sure will never be able to drink another with out thinking of floating goat poo lol. Man if I was a heavy drinker I would be mad at you guys


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Last time I had margaritas I woke up with a killer headache.....light weight here lol.....I swore I would never drink another. Now after reading this I for sure will never be able to drink another with out thinking of floating goat poo lol. Man if I was a heavy drinker I would be mad at you guys


You're welcome. ; D


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

jessica84 said:


> last time i had margaritas i woke up with a killer headache.....light weight here lol.....i swore i would never drink another. Now after reading this i for sure will never be able to drink another with out thinking of floating goat poo lol. Man if i was a heavy drinker i would be mad at you guys


 ikr! :rofl:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> It's the floaties that would get me. Lol


Floaties? There were no floaties in it - just a few stems of hay. Funny Face is very well behaved and never poops in her water bucket.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Last time I had margaritas I woke up with a killer headache.....light weight here lol.....I swore I would never drink another. Now after reading this I for sure will never be able to drink another with out thinking of floating goat poo lol. Man if I was a heavy drinker I would be mad at you guys


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

GoatCrazy said:


> Floaties? There were no floaties in it - just a few stems of hay. Funny Face is very well behaved and never poops in her water bucket.


Hay counts as floaties....with goat slobber. Poop doesn't tend to float. ...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, actually it does. At least in my experience. :laugh: Goat slobber? You're killing me! :ROFL: :ROFL: I think you have goats confused with horses and cows.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A nice long straw solves that floatie problem. By the time the hay gets to the bottom, you don't care anyway.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm in. although, im' more of a pina colada girl than margarita.... and btw, that goat bucket water is likely cleaner than tap water in Mexico, so we should be good. lol

is it too early to want a drink?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> i'm in. although, im' more of a pina colada girl than margarita.... and btw, that goat bucket water is likely cleaner than tap water in Mexico, so we should be good. lol
> 
> is it too early to want a drink?


Nope not too early. And. ...I ain't planning on drinking any tap water from Mexico either


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL. See I know Goatcrazy well enough to know her water buckets aint too dirty. Hence why I was never worried sbput floaters too much...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

eh, floaties schmoaties. you do what you gotta do when in a bind. lol!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you guys!!! This is bucks water....as in the nasty animals that pee and......other things on their beard....then that nasty beard goes right in that water lol....yeah I'll kill all ideas of drinking Margarita for you too lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys are too funny! :ROFL: :ROFL:

Thank you, Leslie! Except for a few hay stems, it was clean. Hadn't been sitting there more than a couple of hours before it froze.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A few hours??? Forget that!! I think if it ever got that cold here I would turn into a bear and sleep all winter....you can ship it here it would melt in a hour in my weather ....now with that said you sure you don't want to come help me with all these kiddings? Lol....actually you might have a heat stroke lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Jessica, that night was only 11 below with a wind chill of -25 or so. You ought to see how fast water freezes when it gets down -28 or 30. January is the latest I will winter kid because February is almost always worse and March is usually not much fun either. April can go either way. Even being in the house it took all day for that ice cube to melt - and I turned the hot water on it several times.


----------

